# Cockpitfest 2010



## Geedee (Jun 21, 2010)

.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice stuff Gary. It looks like it is coming along nicely. Some of those look like they have a ton of work put into them!

If you need a smaller flag for the cockpit, let me know, I can get you one. I hate to see the stars and stripes resting on the ground.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Great stuff Gary, some nice pics there! You're not wrong about the weather on Saturday! That cold wind really did me in - I couldn't get out of the car when we got back home!! I'd wanted to get a shot inside the Lightning F6, and the Typhoon, but missed out - ah well!
I'll post some pics here later, when I've sorted them all. Already made a separate thread for some of the models on display.
It was great tgo meet up with you and Tony, and just a shame we couldn't stay longer.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 21, 2010)

No problem, Gary. I know no disrespect was intended, just saving you from any grief you may get from someone later. Plus most veterans like to see their flag flying high and not touching the ground, regardless of the flag they served under. I appreciate the understanding.

The project is coming along nicely though, and I look forward to seeing more shots of it.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's the first batch from me, and the poor weather is evident!
*PIC 1* Is the bunch of us, and I'm sorry, I cropped the pic after resizing! Lto R, Gary, Me, Tony and may mate Mick.
*PICS 2 and 3.* Scimitar, Hunter, Sea Hawk and Swiss Vampire.
*PICS 4 and 5.* Tornado F3 simulator.
*PIC 6.* A MkXIV SABS for sale on one of the few 'Aero Jumble' stalls, which I wanted, but couldn't find the guy who owned it! Judging by the rest of his prices, I think I would have got a bargain! 
*PIC 7.* Mick playing in the Jaguar cockpit !
*PIC 8*. One of the Museum exhibits - Wojtek's toy 'copter, a ZP1 !!
*PICS 9 and 10*. Something for Maria and Jan - Draaken in Danish colours.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm just amazed at some of these projects - such a cool idea! Great pics Fellas, and a great job Gary!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

A few more, showing some of the Museum's permanent outdoor exhibits, with the last three being another exhibitor with a Hurricane re-build.
First the Shackleton MR3, Super Sabre, two MiG 23's, and a (relatively) rare Bucanneer S1, with the origianl Gyron Junior engines.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 21, 2010)

A few of the Spit


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 21, 2010)

And now....time for something completely different.....it was great to meet everyone....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Great pics Tony. I was trying to get that BEA Anglia/Thames van in the same pic as the Heron, but there was a stupid modern car spoiling the shot.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 21, 2010)

.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like you guys had fun as well!! 

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice ones Gary !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 21, 2010)

Great stuff guys. I can't wait to see your project done Gary. Excellent work sir.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 22, 2010)

What great pictures guys who would have thought that keeping cockpits was such a prolific hobby and to get them all in one place, how lucky you all are. You also got one up on us Aussies as well, you had a photo taken, good on ya's all. Shame the weather was so mean, I thought it was summer over there........................


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2010)

No Vic summer was last friday 3.00-4.17 pm

Hey Dogsbody where's the tache gone ???????????


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2010)

Er...I slipped, OK? (trimming with a razor and it sort of went too far mate!!!)


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Er...I slipped, OK? (trimming with a razor and it sort of went too far mate!!!)



razor or samuri sword !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2010)

He He! I feel real naked without it!
A few more pics:- 
F4J instrument panel, Tornado and Jaguar cockpits, the latter showing the No.6 Sqn 'Flying Can-Openers' badge, Anson T19, Dam Busting 'Upkeep' mine with Mick (Upkeep is the round one!), Sea Vixen, H.P. Hastings, displaying it's Halifax ancestry.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you very much, Gary, for your many many interesting photos.
I have been fascinated by your thread again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Excellent pics fellas!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks old boy.
Here's a few more.
Hasting, Swiss Vampire, Javelin, Ex-Falklands Sea Harrier (after up-grade), Viggen, and the appropriatley named 'Rattler'.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Hugh.
Here's a few showing cockpits/ interiors of some of the Museum's own aircraft. I couldn't manage the high climb into the Shackleton, so Mick got some shots for me inside.
First one is the entrance door, about 20 feet up! Next, cockpit starboard side, flight engineers panel, and one of the Systems Ops stations.
Final pic is of a 'powered-up' cockpit from the 'Whistling Wheelbarrow', the A.W. Argosy. It was this aircraft I did my Basic para course on, when No. PTS was still at Abingdon....er, forty years ago!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Cool photos everyone. 


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jun 29, 2010)

.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally got a chance to catch up on the new posts since my trip. Looks like you guys had a great time at cockpitfest except maybe for the temp. (I was at the other extreme at the time 95F and humid) Gary, the display you put up for Ross’s and my projects looked great, thanks a lot. If I can ever get over there on a vacation I’ll have to work it out for that weekend so I can be there.


----------

